# How to read a dog show program



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What does each number stand for in this format?

# - # (# - #)

For example what does 1-1(2-3) mean?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

1 class dog, 1 class bitch, 2 specials dogs, 3 specials bitches I do believe.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What are specials?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Specials are champions.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Oh, thank you! I was talking to a friend about dog shows and thought I understood it enough to explain it, but I didn’t.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I expected a joke in here....


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

From me? Not this time. I’m absolutely serious. If you have a joke, please share.


----------

